# hay supply and prices in your area



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have been hearing tight supply and prices for hay starting to move higher, our area has had lower yields but prices have been steady. $5 ss and $40 to $60 for 4x5 rounds not a lot of big squares made around here. Cold dry spring hurt first cutting yields but rain has helped second cutting yields here. How are things in your area?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

We went from snow cover to 80-90 degrees in the last two days of April. 1st cut yields are abysmal. A lot of hay being made and folks are still racing to the bottom still though


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

rolls of what ever was in the fields here are going for 20-25$ 4x5 rolls....

Not a lot of good quality hay around, the ones that "say" it's good quality you can push over a 4x5 roll and stick your arm in up to your elbow LOL....


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

A good tight 4x6 rolled with a jd roller really tight net wrapped 35 really good hay.that is delivered.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Swv.farmer said:


> A good tight 4x6 rolled with a jd roller really tight net wrapped 35 really good hay.that is delivered.


So...not our year this year either,huh?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Demand is high because most haven't been able to get any hay baled from lowlands,waterways and ditches which is normally all baled here for grinding hay for fat cattle or stock cows.I normally don't sell any hay in the summer but sold 6 loads this week.Late cut,rained on hay is $125 a ton.I might have to ship in hay to satisfy my regular customers.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Cold dry winter, virtually no spring. First cuttings were either great or poor. Very very dry and unusually hot in May, June and July. Mixed grass 4'x5' round bales are ranging from $60 to $100 a bale, if you can find them. By August things will get very dire here if we don't get some rain.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Guys here are busy undercutting each other. $20-25 for 'horse hay', either its full of weeds and Johnson grass or they don't know what it costs to make a bale. I sold some 4x5 rounds for $28 a bale, under my typical $35-40. I'm so glad I only sell surplus but I'm getting tired of hearing so and so is this and that. Then I can't get a direct answer of commitment because the running theme is who has it cheaper competition.

I have 3 barns that I can load squares in the lofts that have been empty since I started round baling because I could sell rounds out of the field. That's why I mentioned fixing my 1010 Stackliner and make squares so I can compete with 'my granddaddy sold hay for two bucks a bale' crowd. Really considering carrying more weight through the winter like I did last year. As before I've never intended to be in the hay selling business.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Lack of rain & 100°+ weather creating less than normal hay yield per acre has driven up price on 4X5 rd bales. Average price quote is $80-$100 for good Coastal Bermuda & I look for prices to increase to $120 or more. I've already sold 1/2 of my cows & if things don't change quickly I'll sell the rest of them. In past drought yrs I've bought hay trucked in from Missouri,Tenn & Louisiana.

Anyone interested in shipping some hay to North Texas??


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Can’t give hay away in Pennsylvania. $30-100 per ton at the auction right now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty steady here......high quality hay is in demand, lots of lower quality hay due to the monsoon rains we've had thus far.....


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Purty steady here......high quality hay is in demand, lots of lower quality hay due to the monsoon rains we've had thus far.....


Dittos for northeast Wisconsin. I've never moved as much crop out this early, ever. I'm calling it the "hay shuffle". A lot of nasty hay was sold last year, a lot of buyers looking for a new source............customer base has expanded. I'm in a position to now cull out a few of the "difficult accounts".


----------



## Holte-Hoff (Jul 31, 2015)

I can't sell my hay for more then $30/bale. Even then, buyer's ball when I give them my hauler's estimate. Fright is what's killing me.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Tx Jim said:


> Lack of rain & 100°+ weather creating less than normal hay yield per acre has driven up price on 4X5 rd bales. Average price quote is $80-$100 for good Coastal Bermuda & I look for prices to increase to $120 or more. I've already sold 1/2 of my cows & if things don't change quickly I'll sell the rest of them. In past drought yrs I've bought hay trucked in from Missouri,Tenn & Louisiana.
> 
> Anyone interested in shipping some hay to North Texas??


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

The hay I get is out of TN it's great hay I'd say if you we're buying much quantity you could get it for 25 a roll net wrapped and 4x6 heavy rolls.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The main problem with transporting 6' diameter bales is when double stacked even on a drop deck trailer they won't fit under some overpasses.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

these posts look like a shotgun pattern my summery so far. I am sold out and trying to fill my orders on first come basis. I want to keep as many customers happy as possible. Trying get them to take Alfalfa instead of the grass with some success every little bit helps. It might be a long winter for some who don't buy early good luck


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

First cutting in small squares is in real high demand here in southeast Michigan. First cut yields were better then we had in years, however the last few years had late grass stunting frost and really dry, so yields here are just normal. Second cutting is all dormant, waiting for August rains. Round bales not really moving much yet but I guess a lot of people are going to be switching to rounds this winter because of the shortage of squares.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I think hay will be in high demand again this year. I priced some 4x5 grass twine tied round bales at $50 figuring I was on the high side in the area. Sold all that I was willing to let go this early in a weekend! I’m holding the rest for winter!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

In SW MI first cut ss bales were going for $5. Second cut is going for $6/bale.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Our hay goes out to horse folks and here’s what we’re seeing. We had an initial spurt and moved some hay out. Things have slowed with cheap hay on Craigslist and green paddocks. The cool spring and continuous rain put the brakes an much quality hay here. I think in our area, less square bales were made in favor of rounds. I think that while sales are slow right now, there is and will be a shortage of quality hay come cold weather.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I,for one, will not be contributing to any oversupply in the area. Lol 
I'll takey chances on the beef side of things


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

80/TN Grass Hay delivered about 10 miles, 4x5 rounds.


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

The hay surplus has finally been cleaned up in the PNW. Export prices are a little higher. Feeder hay prices are a lot higher. Dairy hay market has basically gone away because they feed very little alfalfa anymore. At least the prices have moved back to the profitable side for us.

The China tariffs shut down the buying for a week or 2 but they market is right back to where it was before the tariffs.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

Beav said:


> these posts look like a shotgun pattern my summery so far. I am sold out and trying to fill my orders on first come basis. I want to keep as many customers happy as possible. Trying get them to take Alfalfa instead of the grass with some success every little bit helps. It might be a long winter for some who don't buy early good luck


 We are about 140 miles SW of you, Beav, and on the edge of dry. Further south and folks are struggling to find any hay. We priced our 5x6 grass mix big rounds at $70/bale and they are selling like hotcakes! Most area auctions, especially in the drought-stricken areas, are selling big rounds on an average of $100/bale. Last winter I saw $220/bale for barn-stored big rounds. I look to see the prices to rise dramatically this fall and winter. If we get another tough winter, you are looking at sky-high prices. We sold out of all of our hay last year for the first time. Seems that most producers around us did the same as well. That took away the leftover hay to cover early spring buyers and added with the extended winter into April made for a huge shortage. (Our yields are down some too because of the cold April) The poor folks in the drought areas are having one tough time. Just saw this week that 85% of MO is now in some sort of drought situation with some areas still not recovered from last year's drought. On the opposite end of things, we are hearing of too much rain farther north and people having a hard time getting hay put up. We are selling our small squares currently at $6 for alfalfa and $5 for grass mix. The boss has indicated that we may raise prices come September or October. Been hearing some customers say they will wait until fall to get their winter supply. There might be a big scramble for hay then and it will be a seller's dream for sure. On a side note, some fields of corn in NW MO are being chopped or bailed as adjusters have called it a loss as far as grain goes. Some folks will only survive on a wing and a prayer this year.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

People getting yield of 40-60% of average crop in some parts of eastern Canada. Going to be a huge shortage. Hay prices? Exactly the same as always, cheap.


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

I cant imagine anyone selling $80 rounds in ky.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

In my area most people dont sell their good hay. Sowhatever the price is you have to take that into consideration. Everyone here has cows and their good stuff is going in their cows.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

KYhaymaker said:


> I cant imagine anyone selling $80 rounds in ky.


I sold a 4X5.5 fert Coastal bale yesterday for $90 in N Texas


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> I sold a 4X5.5 fert Coastal bale yesterday for $90 in N Texas


Awesome!


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

KYhaymaker said:


> I cant imagine anyone selling $80 rounds in ky.


I agree, i'm 10 minutes north of Louisville. I'm not sure where you are in KY but we don't see those prices, or at least I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

We're having echos of last year here in my part of Michigan, very wet spring followed by a very dry summer (.2" of rain in the past 7 weeks). Got a good (but very late) first cut off, so a fair bit of 1st cut in the barn, but I don't know when I'll be taking second off the mixed fields.


----------



## GNA_farm (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm seeing higher prices and higher demand in my area. Same as many others, late spring/1st cut and so far hit or miss on 2nd cut. Been tough to put up right, one other guy I know selling is at higher price than he's ever been before, which helps me as I'm always 25-50% higher than him. I've only been selling for about 6 years but this is the first year I've sold out of 1st cut grass mix (horsey hay) rounds before I even had 2nd put up and still getting calls for whatever they can get. Not much call for my straight alfalfa yet but the beef crowd usually doesn't start calling until later in the year anyway, and typically in my area most don't care as much about quality as much as price...


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

$100 per 5x6 round bale grass west central MO


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

kurt1981 said:


> $100 per 5x6 round bale grass west central MO


heard you guys were very dry did you get any rain in the last week or two?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Funny thing here in the northern Shenandoah valley, plenty of hay standing but no weather to make it. None in the forecast till after Sept 1 and you have not been able to make hay here since July 16


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

Beav said:


> heard you guys were very dry did you get any rain in the last week or two


one half inch w. central mo very dry, rains very spotty


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I recieved 8 tenths of inch of rain. Thank You Lord because the grass & trees really needed a drink. I just sold three 4X5.5 rd bales of fert/sprayed Jiggs rd bales for $110 each to a female horse owner that she insisted that she select her bales out of 100 rd bales of hay.

PS: picking through my rd bales cost extra over regular price.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> I recieved 8 tenths of inch of rain. Thank You Lord because the grass & trees really needed a drink. I just sold three 4X5.5 rd bales of fert/sprayed Jiggs rd bales for $110 each to a female horse owner that she insisted that she select her bales out of 100 rd bales of hay.
> 
> PS: picking through my rd bales cost extra over regular price.


Just curious what those fertilized jiggs bales run if someone bought all 100 bales? 
How much does a 4x5.5 bale of jiggs weigh?
Just asking becuase i know u sold 3 bales but i was wondering on normal sized deals of 50-100bales.

I was thinking about buying some hay off a neighbor, 5x6 coastal/tiffton85 mix fertilized clean field. 2017 first cutting for $25. He has 200 bales of it.
Figure a 4x5.5 would have same amount of hay as a 1 year weatherd 5x6 has good hay inside.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If I sold 100 bales they would be same price. When I buy 18 wheeler loads of hay no one gives me a break on price. I haven't weighed any of these bales but they were baled with a JD 469 so I'm going to guess they will weigh around 1000#s maybe a little more. Last yrs 5X6 bales should weigh considerably more than 1000#s if baled by a later model belt baler with hyd pressure set above minimum. Thank the Lord it rained slow most of the night so we may get a cutting of hay before frost comes.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Wish i had gotten a hay equipment earlier. Even though i bought a baler this year and its been dry as hell i have gotten enough for me and hoarded a few hundred bales. I plan on being a true hay hoarder. There is one farmer here that has to have thousands of bales hoarded away. Still cuts every chance and when he feeds its the oldest bales he has from years past. His hay fields are getting smaller and smaller. One field is 1/3 hay stacked up in about a 15 acre field. He is sitting on a gold mine with $100 bale prices.
He doesnt sell hay, guess he is planning on a drought of biblical proportions.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

When dad worked for Warren LIvestock they had hay in the barns that was 30 or 40 years old. When the ranch was sold they broke open some of the bales and they were as green as the day they were baled. This was way back in the 60's when they sold out. Dad said that was the best place he had ever worked.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

When hay prices get extremely high in the area where I live I am amazed add how far people will haul hay to these markets and options in central Pennsylvania


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

StxPecans said:


> Wish i had gotten a hay equipment earlier. Even though i bought a baler this year and its been dry as hell i have gotten enough for me and hoarded a few hundred bales. I plan on being a true hay hoarder. There is one farmer here that has to have thousands of bales hoarded away. Still cuts every chance and when he feeds its the oldest bales he has from years past. His hay fields are getting smaller and smaller. One field is 1/3 hay stacked up in about a 15 acre field. He is sitting on a gold mine with $100 bale prices.
> He doesnt sell hay, guess he is planning on a drought of biblical proportions.


I know a Hay Hoarder just like that. Bad droughts like we are having this year, made him that way.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Years ago i talked with an old guy at an auction. He was mad. Very mad at his grandson. The grandson just sold the surplus supply of hay. He view all the extra hay as a waste and wanted to cash out now. The mad grandpa said it was drought insurance. Grandpa also said to grandson. You do realize when we have another bad year you will either have to sell a bunch of cattle or buy back the hay fir 2-3times what you just sold it for.

Too many young guys just dont seem to think ahead. But than again some old guys dont need 1000 round bales of hay to feed a few animals. But than again its their hay they can hoard it if they want.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Raises a good question, how much hay does 9ne stockpile? 2 years worth?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I stockpile a little hay. I try to have 2 year's worth going into winter and have one year's worth coming out of winter. I also figure my needs a little heavy and figure on feeding 180 days...which is also a little heavy for most years.

In my lil pea-brain, it only hurts once to hold back a year's worth of hay. Example: the first year, you sell all except for two years worth. Each year after that, you only have to hold one year's worth from production/sales. Last year was a drought here and my 100ish acres did not even cover my feeding needs; only had @600 bales left over come spring. I sold very little. This year, I have replenished the stockpile AND this year's feeding needs; I won't have but a couple thousand to sell. I'm usually always feeding last year's hay.

Another thing that helps, if I am going to end up with more than one year's worth left at the end of the feeding season, I can sell perceived extra at that time when prices tend to be a little higher as supplies had been depleted by most others.

Mark


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

when I had cows I sold out hay every April and May kept just enough to make it to grass and knew I had enough new first cutting to cover the cows for next year. Illinois only had one year 1988 I had to scramble to get enough for the cows but corn was 25 bu so one bag of silage solved that problem. I don't like old hay even good quality is hard to sell when I have new hay.hording round bales stored outside in my area does not end well most of the time.


----------

